# Invading species. com A must read.



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Hey guys, so I was flipping through the paper as I watched the kiddo roll around and I happened upon an article in the sun. (http://www.torontosun.com/news/columnists/mike_strobel/2010/06/01/14217821.html)

I got a bit irritated with this statement.


> Aquarium fanciers and live-fish markets are the usual suspects.


Simply because it does ring a bit true. I really hope that everyone on this site is responsible and does import or keep these guys (or any invasive for that matter) Or for heavens sakes don't post about keeping them on this site. 

Even thinking that you are being responsible by dumping an over grown snake head into a friends pond doesn't really help.



> The northern snakehead can survive four days out of water, thanks to a primitive lung above its gills. AND IT "WALKS" ON LAND!


I love every type of fish but the idea of these guys taking over our lakes just freaks me out.

At least we'll have something to eat the Asian carp when they get here..

So please, have a read and get informed! Save our natural eco system and keep your fishies in your tanks!

http://www.invadingspecies.com/indexen.cfm


----------



## Joeee (Apr 3, 2010)

We should all bombard his email. xD


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

I am usually irritated with the guy.. LOL but I am happy he did point out the issue... Just hate to have a blanket statement.

A friend of mine mentioned that Snakeheads don't really get out and walk away unless their patch of water is drying up.. But still if they are as hardy as they say they are who knows what they might do. lol


----------



## Bebu (Jul 24, 2009)

I understand and agree TOTALLY on the ban... However, this is too extreme for me...

http://blogs.courierpostonline.com/fishhead/tag/banned-snakehead/


----------



## Cory (May 2, 2008)

There's a great nat geo documentary about invading snakeheads specifically on the potomaic (or whatever that big historical US river is called lol). It's called Fishzilla and it really makes you understand the risk these buggers pose. I always shudder when I hear people are still keeping these in the city. There are so few people who can house them properly and keep up their requirements that Im certain most end up either killed or released anyways. 

I also saw one on Asian carp but I can't remember the name. I think that one is on youtube. Not as ferocious but as an invader just as dangerous. 

Here's to hoping everyone is being responsible.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Bebu said:


> I understand and agree TOTALLY on the ban... However, this is too extreme for me...
> 
> http://blogs.courierpostonline.com/fishhead/tag/banned-snakehead/


That is a shame that its a close pet, however I am wondering why everyone even found out about it? I am wondering if he was posting about it online when really he should have chose to keep that private if that fish did matter that much.

It looks weird btw.. do snake heads look like that after 10 years? I thought it would have been bigger.


----------



## KhuliLoachFan (Mar 8, 2008)

Conscientious knowledgeable fishkeepers are not the problem.

Noobs who want a pretty fish, and then dump it out into a native body of water when it gets too big for them, can be considered at fault. They are not fish-keeping hobbyists at all, but rather ignorant and thoughtless human beings.

The second cause for these ignorant and thoughtless human beings having these fish in their possession long enough to cause harm to the environment, is that the retail industry WAS not at one time, very good at policing itself. The pendulum has now swung so far the other way, that we will find the best aquarium stores have trouble keeping up with the new draconian laws.

That's government for you. First, make it easy for the early players to make a real mess (in the 1950s-1990s), and then legislate the rest of the industry into its grave with draconian laws that can't be reasonably followed while staying profitable and in business. And it's not just business owners that suffer. When the businesses close, the Hobbyists will feel the pain.

Imagine if something bad happened, that shut down Menagerie. You and me, and everybody else would be upset. Not just Harold. Hi Harold. 

W


----------



## Guest (Jun 9, 2010)

KhuliLoachFan said:


> Imagine if something bad happened, that shut down Menagerie. You and me, and everybody else would be upset. Not just Harold. Hi Harold.
> 
> W


ha ha ha .... old building could do it!! or all those giant snakeheads, alligators and monkeys we have in the basement. 

We get a visit by the MNR once every couple of months to make sure we are being good


----------



## szar (Apr 8, 2010)

Ohh please, SH have a snow balls chance in hell of taking over.

"The northern snakehead can survive four days out of water, thanks to a primitive lung above its gills. AND IT “WALKS” ON LAND! "

^lol 

Actually the already proven suspect were/are fish meat markets. The people were hoping the SH breed in the wild so they can catch them and sale their meat as it is a delicacy in some cultures and can fetch a nice price. 

Also there are plenty snake heads that are tropical and could never survive Canadians winters, WTF can't i buy then in stores.

Its pretty sad people are so ignorant these days that they can't be trusted with the sale and keep of certain fish or dog. Our future is bleak.


----------



## Joeee (Apr 3, 2010)

The sea lamprey on that site is disgusting, I want them all dead.


----------



## Cory (May 2, 2008)

Joeee said:


> The sea lamprey on that site is disgusting, I want them all dead.


lol 

Ihatelampreys.com


----------

